# Bowling & Babywearing



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

We have a bday party to attend tomorrow at a local bowling alley. It's for my ODS's friend from preschool. We're all going and I would like to bowl. I'll be wearing DS#2 in an SSC (ABC). Is it possible to bowl while he's in the carrier? Or should I try a back carry? Is he too young for a back carry? He's 4.5M.


----------



## CoBabyMaker (Nov 13, 2008)

I wouldn't personally feel comfortable with bowling while wearing. I'm clumsy though and have fallen while bowling.


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

I also would not feel comfortable bowling while baby wearing either.


----------



## SubliminalDarkness (Sep 9, 2009)

I've done it, he was in a back carry every time. But, I've done practically everything while babywearing, and there's only a few things I won't do, like ride a bike or anything else with wheels.


----------



## 4Blessings (Feb 27, 2008)

I would bet that there would be another mama there willing to hold your baby during the few minutes it takes to bowl your turn.

Have fun!


----------



## SophieAnn (Jun 26, 2007)

I might consider doing 5-pin bowling with a back-carry (the balls are much smaller and very light)... but I wouldn't feel safe babywearing while 10-pin bowling. With 10-pin I have to go ask at the counter for the kiddie, extra-light balls (7 or 8 lbs) and I still find myself thrown off-balance sometimes - sometimes nearly falling over.

(This is all hypothetical as I'm childless and have never worn a baby...)

Edited to add: Agree with 4Blessings - there will certainly be someone who will be happy to hold you baby while you go up to bowl each time. Have fun!


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *4Blessings* 
I would bet that there would be another mama there willing to hold your baby during the few minutes it takes to bowl your turn.

Have fun!

That's true. DH will be there, too. Thanks.


----------



## sept04mama (Mar 3, 2004)

I recently bowled with a friend. She had her 6 month old in an ergo (front carry) and we got the same score! (I'm PG) Neither of us thought anything of it. I think walking down stairs is (personally) harder for BWing than bowling, etc.


----------



## lilangelmelanie (Jun 2, 2010)

We went and I wore my lil man on my back in the mei tai. He LOVED it. of course I was extra careful and didn't bowl "well", but I had fun









here's a link to my blog w/ pics of it

http://shutterbugandmommylove.blogsp...wling-fun.html


----------



## mckittre (Jan 15, 2009)

I just got back from salmon snagging with my baby on my back in a wrap. And I have also (slowly, in low traffic areas) ridden my bicycle with him on my back. I found that front carry was much harder for balance than back carry. Backpacking, you do all kinds of things with a greater weight than a 20lb kid on your back.


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

I would do it, in a front carry.


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

None of the parents bowled, but I still had DS in a carrier. He was able to watch his big brother bowl and enjoyed it.


----------



## rachelsmama (Jun 20, 2005)

I've done it a couple times. My score was dismal, but it was fun.


----------



## finn'smama (Jan 11, 2006)

I would totally bowl while bw. I would also ride a bike under certain circumstances







:


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

nah i would not do it. someone else holding my baby would be a better solution. i have seen people totally eat it while bowling and hurt themselves.


----------

